# Susurros - Remix



## VengeanceZ (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3679991/?nocache=1270853221

Yes it's a remix of Fox Amoores beautiful track but I want to make it similar, not identical. I'm thinking of adding some bass note cellos or a flute melody in the background to  back up the current cello melody. It's quite weak now and I think I need to lower the drums.


----------



## Qoph (Apr 10, 2010)

Are you looking for critique on this?


----------

